# My year in review



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In one big picture!










This omits a second giant Enterprise I built for a friend.

More details and pics here:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/models_history.html


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Wow. Puts everything in perspective, scale perspective that is.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Talented and prolific!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks! Glad they all fit on a 30x40 board!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

All very nice John!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice, John. Love the Wyvern. So, what do you do in your spare time?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Build models!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

Outstanding modeling, and so many built. How is this possible? Are you a machine?

Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

An hour a night at the workbench, plus a few extra hours on the weekend, that's all.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I haven't looked here much in a while, but the Enterprise you did for a friend is perfect. I wish I could do the same kind of work. One question which I'm sure you have heard before. If a light or lights go out, how do you fix it without tearing the model up? Again, very nice work.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You can't!


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Phillip1 said:


> John,
> 
> Outstanding modeling, and so many built. How is this possible? Are you a machine?
> 
> Phillip1


Of course he is! He's a Cyberdyne Model Maker, Model MM-101.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job John, and that big one in the middle really tops them all out although they are all excellent. Definitely a good year for you, is this year going as well so far?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

rkoenn said:


> Great job John, and that big one in the middle really tops them all out although they are all excellent. Definitely a good year for you, is this year going as well so far?


Yup, two done so far:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/f4u1a.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/spit14e.html

Two more almost done.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Still showing us how it's done. Your Trek kitbashes are the stuff of legend, Mr. Payne.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

....


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Some beautiful Builds you have there John. Very well done indeed.....Cheers Mark


----------

